# Starting an HO Club in Orlando Area (St. Cloud)



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

I would like to start a bi-weekly club to race HO slotcars. I'm located in St. Cloud about 1.5 miles from a turnpike exit.

I don't care what we race. I just want to keep it simple and fun. I once belonged to a Metro Detroit Club where fun was the object, not just racing.

T-Jets, G-Jets, Storm Jets, SlotTech Jets, SS, or stock tycos or G-Plus. I would love to hold some endurance races with teams as well!! I have been in 4 and 24 hour races and they are a blast!

If I get enough interest, I will bring a track down from storage in MI. Its a 63 ft., 4 lane AFX track, down that was built by Paul Nyberg in 1972 and was used for some HOPRA Nationals support races in the late 70's and early eighties.

I bought the track from Rick Denig in 1993 and restored it. Lexan surroud, new cork, new paint, and drivers hookups. A MI HOPRA race was held on the track in 1994. I have a Lane Master System with optical sensors and I will be purchasing a power supply or batteres, the old batteries are DOA.

I currently have a 1972 Dart in the space for the track. The Dart will go if we can get a club going.

Anyone interested, give me an e-mail so we can get things going!

Leo (Rick) Belleville


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Correction: bi-monthly racing*

bi-motnly racing instead of bi-weekly


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Orlando racing...*

Leo (or Rick?)...

There are a bunch of racers in your general area. The guys in FHORA race out of Melbourne and Holly Hill to name a couple places... Tony P (Mr. Slottech) is not far from you either... 

They race SS and poly classes and mix it up a bit with Amateur and Pro classes...

I would join in the fun but Orlando is a good drive from me (I'm in Jacksonville), hence the reason why I don't race with the guys closer to you. 

Good luck on the track and club... I would recommend the power supply that Alan Galinko sells ($125 or so) variable 0-20 volts, and 10 amps. Never had a problem and I speak from experience.. It has run my 4 lane Max with nooooo problems! BTW- I am from the Detroit area as well and raced with the guys out at Ypsi cycle and visited Three D's a few times. Ran a little at HOTT slots and Hobbies Unlimited before the tracks moved. And I cannot leave out my boys at Nankin Hardware!

Take care-

Marc and Marcus


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Mark*

Thanks for the info. I raced at 3D's in the late 70's and MI HOPRA from 78 - 80. I dropped out of racing to finish college. I owned a Photo Studio, a Pizza Place, and worked full time for the Government. I had very little time for hobbies until I retired in 2006. Thanks for the advice on the power supply. I've always had batteries in the past, but I am tired of the hassle.

My formal name is Leo, but in racing circles I was known as Rick Belleville.


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

slotcar58,
Why start a new club, when you can join an existing one.

There is a local club in the Winter Park, FL area (Suburb of Orlando) that races Tycos, Tomy Turbos, Tomy SRTs, Stock/Spec Wizzard Storms, and Polystock cars the first Saturday of every month. 

Ken's Classic Slots (http://www.kensclassicslots.com/) / RadTrax is the local club. Check them out. Its best to contact Ken Graff or Jimmie Parris for more info.

KEN GRAFF # 407-683-1383
JIMMIE PARRIS # 407-421-1207 Hm # 352-978-6530 Cell


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

slotcar58,
There is a State Series of H.O. Racers that has been in existence since 1999. Try www.fhora.com. I have been heading up this club for ten years now. We race the national type classes regularly and the toy / club types classes every once in a while. Come check out in September 19th when we race at Ken's classic slots again. Check for race announcements here on this BB. We have seven places to race and about ten tracks in the circuit.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Leo/Rick,

Why wait until September.. FHORA race in Lakeland this weekend! 

Both groups are a lot fun, with each running one race per month.. which provides bi-monthly racing schedule if you so choose. There are two newer racers at Ken's that live in your area (St. Cloud), and a few others that live in Orlando area. 

Feel free to PM or email me for more details. :thumbsup:

-Robbie


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Thank you for your input!*

Thank you to all for your input.

I was not trying to ruffle any feather by offering to hold races at my home. I made an original post on 6/21/07. No one responded with any HO racing except a group in Daytona.

This will actually save me a lot of money, since I would have to bring my track down from MI, store the trailer for a couple of months, sell my 1972 Dart, and buy a new power supply. 

I will try to make it to Ken's, in June, since my daughter is graduating from U of MI the end of April.

My objective is fun. I am past my ultra competitve days!

Good Racing!

Leo (Rick) Belleville


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

> I was not trying to ruffle any feather by offering to hold races at my home.


slotcar58,
You are not ruffling any feathers. Just you should enjoy some already ongoing slotcar action until you bring your track down from up north. Those group of guys racing at Ken's would be more than glad to add your track to their schedule and they can alternate Saturdays with you.


----------

